# Cooden 2014........ Date for your Diary



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

Have had to bring it forward a bit next year due to "holiday" commitments.
Date will be *Friday 18th July*.
Rob


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 20, 2013)

provisionally yes, wedding annivesary on the 19th so will have to get permission :mmm:


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll be there.. ... .. full week with the wife


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Have had to bring it forward a bit next year due to "holiday" commitments.
Date will be *Friday 18th July*.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Good for me Rob and firmly placed in the diary. 

I know where I won't be staying next year so I have plenty of time to book a cottage in Bexhill as we really liked the front and area and Max is looking forward to it already 

My birthday trip has now moved to Gainsborough


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 20, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2013)

If not on holiday I will be there.:thup:


----------



## CMAC (Aug 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Good for me Rob and firmly placed in the diary. 

I know where I won't be staying next year so I have plenty of time to book a cottage in Bexhill as we really liked the front and area and Max is looking forward to it already 

My birthday trip has now moved to Gainsborough 

Click to expand...

did you not like Hastings? I prefer Bexhill especially after some refurb at the park and front.......hard to get a cottage to rent but let me know who you are using or what site?

P.S Friday 18th is day 2 of the Open at Royal Liverpool so a great golf week


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			did you not like Hastings? I prefer Bexhill especially after some refurb at the park and front.......hard to get a cottage to rent but let me know who you are using or what site?

P.S Friday 18th is day 2 of the Open at Royal Liverpool so a great golf week
		
Click to expand...

I stayed at Beauport Holiday Park which resembled a gypsy site. Slept on the floor all week due to mould, damp and a disgusting mattress in the bedroom, I won't go into the many other reasons the park should be closed down or this reply will be a record length!

Loved it when we went to Bexhill, parked at the top end past the motor racing museum as Max could go on the beach at that end and loved it.  Liked the town also, not overly busy so was comfortable to walk around, unlike Eastbourne which was a nightmare.  Loved the little town of Rye and we went to Camber Sands 3 times and had the beach to ourselves, fantastic, clean and miles of golden sand, much the same as Winchelsea which we also liked. Hastings was OK but we had to come all the way to St Leonards to let Max on the beach! Found an excellent chippy though in St Leonards (Oceans Eleven) which we made sure we visited every other day, fish & chips made to order, was going to try the Huss but never asked what it was?

There are plenty of cottages for rent in and around Bexhill, you just got to book early which I'll do in the next month


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

If you stay in Bexhill Robin, Sam and I can show you the best Indian and Italian restaurants if you fancy it.
The Indian is called "The Chillie Tree" and the Italian is "Trattoria"....both are absolutely spot on.
Similarly, if you need any info on parts of Bexhill you only have to ask. Despite being a step up from Hastings there are still some parts of it best avoided....especially within 50 yards of us
:mmm:


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			If you stay in Bexhill Robin, Sam and I can show you the best Indian and Italian restaurants if you fancy it.
The Indian is called "The Chillie Tree" and the Italian is "Trattoria"....both are absolutely spot on.
Similarly, if you need any info on parts of Bexhill you only have to ask. Despite being a step up from Hastings there are still some parts of it best avoided....especially within 50 yards of us
:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I remember seeing the Chilli Tree. Thanks, I'll let you know closer the time where were staying or pull on your advice leading up to and prior to booking in case were not sure of the area.

Max loved those new water shoots on the front, he tried to bite them when they shot up out of the ground, had all the kids laughing and got a huge audience and loads of fuss. 

I liked those cottages/apartments right on the front where the gardens lead to the actual sea, I'm sure I saw some pictures of those for rent, not sure if their split or both levels are available but to have a garden for Max so he can cock his leg up without us having to walk him first or last thing in the day will be a Brucie.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2013)

It's in my diary Smiffy.

Not sure about Dhan but please put him in as a probable.

Unlikely Chris will be able to make it, but will confirm in due course.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

So far then, the attendees list is looking like this.....

*1 SMIFFY
    2 RAY TAYLOR
    3 FULL THROTTLE (?)
    4 HOBBIT
    5 FISH
    6 JIMBOO
    7 RICHART (?)
    8 LEFTIE
    9 DHAN (?)
  10 CHRIS (?)
  11 HERONSGHYLL
  12 ROBIN
  13 GUY*


----------



## RichardC (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes please Rob, and I am sure Charlie will hobble along


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2013)

RichardC said:



			Yes please Rob, and I am sure Charlie will hobble along 

Click to expand...

 Needs to defend his team prize !!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 20, 2013)

A provisional yes for me Smiffy.

Cheers.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 21, 2013)

Please put me on the list Rob. Ta :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2013)

I will be limiting the field to 24 runners as this number worked really well this year.


*1 smiffy
2 ray taylor
3 full throttle (?)
4 hobbit
5 fish
6 jimboo
7 richart (?)
8 leftie
9 dhan (?)
10 chris (?)
11 heronsghyll
12 robin
13 guy
14 richardc
15 charlie
16 sawtooth (?)
17 justone*


----------



## wookie (Aug 21, 2013)

Put me down as a probable please Rob.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 21, 2013)

Please put me down Rob, will start a Cooden saving account


----------



## LIG (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll be up for it...:thup:







... so that I can beat my poor scoring from this year's shindig.


----------



## rickg (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes please mate....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2013)

Stick me as a possible please. Need to try and sort leave out but can't book that far in advance


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 21, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I will be limiting the field to 24 runners as this number worked really well this year.[/b]
		
Click to expand...

Rob,

For what it is worth - I agree.  The 8 x 3 balls worked really well. The time on the course, the length of time for lunch, the time between the pm round and dinner - was spot on.

24 - the ideal number.

Also, a great idea to draw for team partners, after the event, then announce at dinner.  Very funny!

Can't wait for next year.

Dave


----------



## Bratty (Aug 21, 2013)

Put my name in the hat please, mate. Should have more time next year.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 22, 2013)

Dhan is a definite now Smiffy.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2013)

I make that 23 already  you don't 'alf pull a quick crowd Smiffy


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 22, 2013)

Put me down again please Rob, plus my Brother Roy who will be travelling down from the Shetland Isles.
Plus Steve Cole.

Just a thought, it looks like the numbers wanting to join in are going to be more than 24 already, so how about just 9 holes in the am with 18 pm. This would obviously give more time between rounds because unless you are in the earlier groups it's a bit of a rush for the later groups getting and then eating lunch.

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy the chance to play 36 holes in a day, but this year it took a bit of the shine off the day for me having to rush between rounds.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm a definate now,


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 23, 2013)

I am in Rob - thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2013)

Golfmmad said:



			Just a thought, it looks like the numbers wanting to join in are going to be more than 24 already, so how about just 9 holes in the am with 18 pm.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris. The only problem with playing 9 holes at Cooden is that the 9th green is miles away from the Clubhouse mate. I wouldn't worry too much about the numbers at the moment. Prior to this years meeting I think we were up to about 34 or 35 at one time but I know that people will pull out nearer to the day. I can always utilise a two tee start if necessary by getting a few groups to tee off the 14th. But as I say, don't worry about it at the moment


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 23, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Chris. The only problem with playing 9 holes at Cooden is that the 9th green is miles away from the Clubhouse mate. I wouldn't worry too much about the numbers at the moment. Prior to this years meeting I think we were up to about 34 or 35 at one time but I know that people will pull out nearer to the day. I can always utilise a two tee start if necessary by getting a few groups to tee off the 14th. But as I say, don't worry about it at the moment


Click to expand...

Ok mate, no worries.

It does seem to becoming very popular - 23 names within 2 days!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2013)

Smiffy, can you put me down for a place please, or a spot on the reserve list if the places are already full?  Thanks.


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Smiffy, can you put me down for a place please, or a spot on the reserve list if the places are already full?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

About time me and you got together and burnt the candle..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			About time me and you got together and burnt the candle..
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to it, if only to feel better about my IT skills.....


----------



## evahakool (Aug 24, 2013)

After my brother (Golfmmad) telling me what a good course Cooden is,and the banters always good I would like to put in for this meet numbers permitting.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 24, 2013)

evahakool said:



			After my brother (Golfmmad) telling me what a good course Cooden is,and the banters always good I would like to put in for this meet numbers permitting.
		
Click to expand...

....that's one hell of a trip to play Cooden!!!


----------



## LIG (Aug 24, 2013)

JustOne said:



			....that's one hell of a trip to play Cooden!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not really!  
Helicopter pick up from the front lawn at home..... and touchdown beside the practice green onto the little chipping area. Easy peasey!

AND... home before Hobbit's half way home!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 24, 2013)

LIG said:



			Not really!  
Helicopter pick up from the front lawn at home..... and touchdown beside the practice green onto the little chipping area. Easy peasey!

AND... home before Hobbit's half way home! 

Click to expand...

Hate you already.... unless you can pick me up


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2013)

*1 smiffy
2 ray taylor
3 full throttle
4 hobbit
5 fish
6 jimboo
7 richart (?)
8 leftie
9 dhan 
10 chris (?)
11 heronsghyll
12 robin
13 guy
14 richardc
15 charlie
16 sawtooth (?)
17 justone
18 wookie
19 paperboy
20 LIG
21 rickg
22 bratty
23 golfmmad
24 steve cole
25 Evahakool
26 pn wokingham
27 blue in munich
*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Stick me as a possible please. Need to try and sort leave out but can't book that far in advance
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother Homer.
You've let me down too many times. 
And just a tip.....when I send you a gentle, nicely worded reminder about a forthcoming meet that you have your name down for, and ask you to confirm your attendance, next time please reply with more than the two words "not playing!".
I spend a lot of time organising these events and a response like that doesn't sit too kindly with me.
No explanation, no apology. Just "not playing!".
Total cock.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 25, 2013)

:thup:



Unfortunately, due to the change to a July date, Chris won't be able to make it (a week before end of term).

He sent his thanks for all the organising you have done and allowing him, as a non-Forum member, to play.  I just think he is finding an excuse not to defend his record points tally for the morning round


----------



## evahakool (Aug 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			....that's one hell of a trip to play Cooden!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha Always come down in the summer to play in another family society that Chris and my other brothers organise  so as the Cooden day goes so well thought it would be good to play in it and put some names to faces


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Don't bother Homer.
You've let me down too many times. 
And just a tip.....when I send you a gentle, nicely worded reminder about a forthcoming meet that you have your name down for, and ask you to confirm your attendance, next time please reply with more than the two words "not playing!".
I spend a lot of time organising these events and a response like that doesn't sit too kindly with me.
No explanation, no apology. Just "not playing!".
Total cock.
		
Click to expand...

Poor show that Rob. Do I win the sweep for correctly guessing the date Homer pulled out ?


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 25, 2013)

Leftie said:



			:thup:



Unfortunately, due to the change to a July date, Chris won't be able to make it (a week before end of term).

He sent his thanks for all the organising you have done and allowing him, as a non-Forum member, to play.  I just think he is finding an excuse not to defend his record points tally for the morning round 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear Chris can't make it to defend his title of highest points scorer... great company and a great guy. Surely he knows how to play truant??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Don't bother Homer.
You've let me down too many times. 
And just a tip.....when I send you a gentle, nicely worded reminder about a forthcoming meet that you have your name down for, and ask you to confirm your attendance, next time please reply with more than the two words "not playing!".
I spend a lot of time organising these events and a response like that doesn't sit too kindly with me.
No explanation, no apology. Just "not playing!".
Total cock.
		
Click to expand...

Take it you didn't bother to see the other PM then!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Take it you didn't bother to see the other PM then!
		
Click to expand...

No need Homer.
Your answer to my PM was similar in a way to your response when asked if you were still attending Cooden this year.


HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't make it now so take me off the list please
		
Click to expand...

Nice, plain and simple.
Just don't put your name down for anything else because it will be ignored.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 25, 2013)

Can I please go onto the reserve list for this mate , I can not book leave till mid of Nov so will not know till then.

Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2013)

Midnight said:



			Can I please go onto the reserve list for this mate , I can not book leave till mid of Nov so will not know till then.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Have put you in at number 10 with a ?. Just keep me updated.....

*1 smiffy
2 ray taylor
3 full throttle
4 hobbit
5 fish
6 jimboo
7 richart (?)
8 leftie
9 dhan 
10 Midnight (?)
11 heronsghyll
12 robin
13 guy
14 richardc
15 charlie
16 sawtooth (?)
17 justone
18 wookie
19 paperboy
20 LIG
21 rickg
22 bratty
23 golfmmad
24 steve cole
25 Evahakool
26 pn wokingham
27 blue in munich*


----------



## PieMan (Aug 26, 2013)

Would love to say put me down, but there is a very good chance I will be in Australia next year over the school summer holiday. Probably best that I go on the reserve list if anyone drops out nearer the time. So looking like my return will be 2015!!


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 10, 2013)

Rob, stick me and Gary down for this fella, you sold it to us! Happy to go on the reserve list if needs be.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd like to put my name down for this. Yesterday was great fun so I'll be looking to get a to a few more meets next year.


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Would really like to join you all, work commitments allowing!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			Rob, stick me and Gary down for this fella, you sold it to us! Happy to go on the reserve list if needs be.
		
Click to expand...




mashleyR7 said:



			I'd like to put my name down for this. Yesterday was great fun so I'll be looking to get a to a few more meets next year.
		
Click to expand...




arnieboy said:



			Would really like to join you all, work commitments allowing!
		
Click to expand...

*1 smiffy
2 ray taylor
3 full throttle
4 hobbit
5 fish
6 jimboo
7 richart (?)
8 leftie
9 dhan 
10 Midnight (?)
11 heronsghyll
12 robin
13 guy
14 richardc
15 charlie
16 sawtooth (?)
17 justone
18 wookie
19 paperboy
20 LIG
21 rickg
22 bratty
23 golfmmad
24 steve cole
25 Evahakool
26 pn wokingham
27 blue in munich
28 Swanny32
29 Gary Sherwin (Swanny Guest)
30 MashleyR7
31 Arnieboy(?)*


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 13, 2013)

Gaz is on here now, think his tag is gsherwin. Original!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2013)

Just a bump (as Midnight has had to pull out).....


*1 Smiffy
    2 Ray Taylor
    3 Full Throttle
    4 Hobbit
    5 Fish
    6 Jimboo
    7 Richart (?)
    8 Leftie
    9 Dhan 
   10 Arnieboy (?)
   11 Heronsghyll
   12 Robin
   13 Guy
   14 Richardc
   15 Charlie
   16 Sawtooth (?)
   17 JustOne
   18 Wookie
   19 Paperboy
   20 LIG
   21 Rickg
   22 Bratty
   23 Golfmmad
   24 Steve Cole
   25 Evahakool
   26 PN Wokingham
   27 Blue in Munich
   28 Swanny32
   29 GJSherwin
   30 MashleyR7*


----------



## Linnets (Oct 19, 2013)

Stick me down please if a place is still free.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 20, 2013)

Reserve list for me please Rob in case trip to Australia doesn't happen.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 20, 2013)

Gutted to have missed this year (although not so much the weather!), so pop me down for a place,  please, Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2013)

Bratty said:



			Gutted to have missed this year (although not so much the weather!), so pop me down for a place,  please, Rob?
		
Click to expand...


Errrrr.........Number 22 above????


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Just a bump (as Midnight has had to pull out).....


*1 Smiffy
    2 Ray Taylor
    3 Full Throttle
    4 Hobbit
    5 Fish
    6 Jimboo
    7 Richart (?)
    8 Leftie
    9 Dhan 
   10 Arnieboy (?)
   11 Heronsghyll
   12 Robin
   13 Guy
   14 Richardc
   15 Charlie
   16 Sawtooth (?)
   17 JustOne
   18 Wookie
   19 Paperboy
   20 LIG
   21 Rickg
   22 Bratty
   23 Golfmmad
   24 Steve Cole
   25 Evahakool
   26 PN Wokingham
   27 Blue in Munich
   28 Swanny32
   29 GJSherwin
   30 MashleyR7
   31 Linnets*

Click to expand...

A long awaited bump for this, just making sure everybody is still ok???
(You thought I'd forgotten it hadn't you).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			A long awaited bump for this, just making sure everybody is still ok???
(You thought I'd forgotten it hadn't you).
		
Click to expand...

Yup, still good, leave booked, looking forward to it thanks Smiffy.


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm still good for this although I'm not sure if I'm travelling down the night before immediately after playing in Beau Deserts Open or coming down Friday morning and travelling back on Saturday


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 5, 2014)

Rob, I pm'd you a while back letting you know I'd double booked... clumsy idiot, and gutted not to be there. HID and I will be in Venice. Had suggested to her that we come back a few days early, and she suggested I book some physio for the bruising she would inflict.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2014)

As I might be retired by then I'd like to snatch a place later if one comes available when I'm sure that I won't be working. I hope that's ok Rob?


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 5, 2014)

Rob, try keeping me away, one of my favourte courses with good company. will be booking my overnight stay in the next few weeks.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2014)

Rob, I am back from holiday in time, but only 18 for me. If this is a problem happy to give my place up.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep im still in for this.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 5, 2014)

Still going as things are Smiffy, Ta.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 5, 2014)

Wouldn't miss it Rob - my favourite meet!

Is it pay in full on the day, or do you need a deposit? - can't remember.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2014)

*1 Smiffy
2 Ray Taylor
3 Full Throttle
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish
6 Jimboo
7 Richart PM Only
8 Leftie
9 Dhan 
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll
12 Robin
13 Guy
14 Richardc
15 Charlie
16 Sawtooth
17 JustOne
18 Wookie
19 Paperboy
20 LIG
21 Rickg
22 Bratty
23 Golfmmad
24 Steve Cole
25 Evahakool
26 PN Wokingham
27 Blue in Munich
28 Swanny32
29 GJSherwin
30 MashleyR7
31 Linnets*


Have updated, replacing Hobbit with Chrisd as a "provisional". Certainly a place for you Chris, just keep me updated....

To the "other" Chris.."Golfmadd", it's pay on the day mate.

Thanks for your prompt responses lads.


----------



## evahakool (Apr 6, 2014)

Still good for me looking forward to the day.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 7, 2014)

What's the limit on numbers? Seem to remember me and Gaz being reserves? Is that still the case?


----------



## PieMan (Apr 7, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			What's the limit on numbers? Seem to remember me and Gaz being reserves? Is that still the case?
		
Click to expand...

Still a 'reserve' please mate. Not going to Australia, but other family issues a factor.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			What's the limit on numbers? Seem to remember me and Gaz being reserves? Is that still the case?
		
Click to expand...

Number 28 might give you a clueâ€¦...


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 7, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Number 28 might give you a clueâ€¦...

Click to expand...

Hopefully one more drop out so Sherwin can come along as well. He's working on getting the day off as we speak. Smiffy pestered us so much about it at Chart Hills we couldn't say no.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			Hopefully one more drop out so Sherwin can come along as well. He's working on getting the day off as we speak. Smiffy pestered us so much about it at Chart Hills we couldn't say no.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I am concerned Chris you are both in mate.
So get Sherwin to book that day off


----------



## wookie (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep I'm still in please Smiffy


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes still in Smiffy :thup:

Let's just hope I don't have too buy a new car this year


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 9, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			As far as I am concerned Chris you are both in mate.
So get Sherwin to book that day off


Click to expand...

Cheers fella, I'll let him know. It's his family holiday the following week so no banker that he'll get the day off authorized as he's off the whole of the next week. Will let you know as soon as he knows.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 28, 2014)

Are there any spaces left for this? Leftie tells me it's unmissable!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 29, 2014)

Adam, it's a great day of golf with some good honest food. The company isn't too bad either.


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 30, 2014)

Can I add my name to this or on the reserve if not too late?

I was down to play in this a few years ago but had to pull out, but would love to attend and I have the date all clear in the diary.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2014)

Very good chance now that I will be able to make this Rob, so if there are still spaces I would love to play mate.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 30, 2014)

Sadly, very good chance I can't now make it, due to work commitments. Will know more in a week or so, but if you need to know now, then count me out, and someone can have my space. Missing this two years in a row will kill me!


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2014)

1 Smiffy
2 Ray Taylor
3 Full Throttle
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish
6 Jimboo
7 Richart PM Only
8 Leftie
9 Dhan 
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll
12 Robin
13 Guy
14 Richardc
15 Charlie
16 Sawtooth
17 JustOne
18 Wookie
19 Paperboy
20 LIG
21 Rickg
22 Bratty
23 Golfmmad
24 Steve Cole
25 Evahakool
26 PN Wokingham
27 Blue in Munich
28 Swanny32
29 GJSherwin
30 MashleyR7
31 Linnets
32 Cookelad
33 Swingalot
34 Pieman


----------



## Smiffy (May 1, 2014)

Bratty said:



			Sadly, very good chance I can't now make it, due to work commitments. Will know more in a week or so, but if you need to know now, then count me out, and someone can have my space. Missing this two years in a row will kill me!
		
Click to expand...

Shame if you can't make it Bratty, just keep me updated mate. We would miss your dulcet tones!!
List updated to show Cookelad, Swingalot and Pieman


----------



## Bratty (May 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Shame if you can't make it Bratty, just keep me updated mate. We would miss your dulcet tones!!
List updated to show Cookelad, Swingalot and Pieman


Click to expand...

GUTTED! I can't make it, so please take me off the list, Smiffy.


----------



## richart (May 29, 2014)

Sorry Smiffy. PM sent.


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2014)

Messages received lads. Attendees list now looking like this.

1 Smiffy
2 Ray Taylor
3 Full Throttle
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish
6 Jimboo
7 Pieman
8 Leftie
9 Dhan 
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll
12 Robin
13 Guy
14 Richardc
15 Charlie
16 Sawtooth
17 JustOne
18 Wookie
19 Paperboy
20 LIG
21 Rickg
22 Swingalot
23 Golfmmad
24 Steve Cole
25 Evahakool
26 PN Wokingham
27 Blue in Munich
28 Swanny32
29 GJSherwin
30 MashleyR7
31 Linnets
32 Cookelad


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Rob,

Is there room for another?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Hi Rob,

Is there room for another?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate.
Could you let me know as soon as possible as I have to confirm numbers with the club soon

1 Smiffy
2 Ray Taylor
3 Full Throttle
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish
6 Jimboo
7 Pieman
8 Leftie
9 Dhan 
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll
12 Robin
13 Guy
14 Richardc
15 Charlie
16 Cookelad
17 JustOne
18 Wookie
19 Paperboy
20 LIG
21 Rickg
22 Swingalot
23 Golfmmad
24 Steve Cole
25 Evahakool
26 PN Wokingham
27 Blue in Munich
28 Swanny32
29 GJSherwin
30 MashleyR7
31 Linnets


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2014)

*If you can no longer make this event, please could you let me know as I have to confirm numbers with the club next Monday (23rd) and I don't want to overbook and be liable for missing green fee's.
Thank you!
*


----------

